# Smart Water Zombie



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Happened to see this article. Basically thief broke into car and was sprayed with 'Smart Water' which is apparently water containing a fluorescent dye. No word on how safe it actually is, but he appears to have it all over his face, eyes, mouth, etc. Might make for an interesting zombie 'costume' if the party you are at has an abundance of blacklight.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...prayed-with-invisible-dye-in-police-trap.html


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoa!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's Awesome!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

not to be confused with the smart water sold at most convenience stores. Some kid is going to see this, get a black light and soak themselves with the smart water (bottled water) and hope for the same. 

Cool concept though.


----------

